# Recent problems recieving XM in truck



## Loonytunes (Mar 10, 2008)

I purchased a new Chevy truck in August with an XM receiver as part of the in dash entertainment system. I have had no problems receiving XM signals until a few days ago. 

Now it seems every time I pass under a bridge or any type of momentary overhead obstruction I get loss of signal for a second or two. When I first starting using XM in the truck I could get the signal even parked under my metal carport, now I get no signal at all.

Is anyone else having problems like I'm experiencing?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe you live near terrestrial repeaters that are not presently in operation for some reason.

I get about 7 dropouts on the way to work every morning because there are no terrestrial repeaters in my area.


----------



## Loonytunes (Mar 10, 2008)

Update: XM tech support resolved the problem. They directed me to w w w.xmradio.com/refresh/index.xmc, and asked me to follow the directions. I now have excellent reception again!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Loonytunes said:


> Update: XM tech support resolved the problem. They directed me to w w w.xmradio.com/refresh/index.xmc, and asked me to follow the directions. I now have excellent reception again!


Glad you got things fixed. And I'm sorry I started to mention that to you, but I guess I got distracted and never made it back to this thread. DBSTalk is so large with so much information sometimes I think I go into mind overload here :lol: But some people might not think I have a mind to overload and they may be right


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What does that do, download new firmware or something?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What does that do, download new firmware or something?


I think the Sat. sends down a new signal to "refresh" the radio. But not being a big tech person myself, I'm sure someone can give you a better answer.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I try and do that every 3 months or so. Usually the first sign you need to do it is the signal strength dropping when you are not near any obstructions. For some reason I can get a good signal in my garage in my truck and I have no towers anywhere near me, makes it easy when I need to update though.


----------

